# Recently moved to Abu Dhabi



## Lola2012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Helloooo

I have just moved to Abu Dhabi and recently married. I grew up in Abu Dhabi and moved away to Australia but now back but all friends from school etc are no longer here so starting off new and from scratch. 

I'm currently job hunting but while I am unemployed I am finding it a little boring just stuck at home! I am looking for things to do, meeting new people, fitness classes, dog walking, volunteer work until I have a job sorted. 

Looking forward to hearing from you all


----------

